# FOTD catch-up 6/21 - Pink! my fav FOTD ever!



## bjorne_again (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey guys! This is my favourite FOTD I've ever done. I just love how I look, no modesty here! it's probably the best i ever looked, and i never even left the house that day! my skin looks all glowy and I'm all yellow and pink and it's just FUN like me! also, i am darned proud of the eyelash application on this. Hope you like it! um. forgive the cam-whoring, too! I couldn't decide which ones i liked best! 















































blah bad side:





closed eyes. so, it's not perfect, but oh well.










i loooove these two photos cause you can see the definition of the lid vs the crease so well!










flash/no flash comparison:











close-ups:














































FACE:
EM fair neutral
EM intensive fair concealer
MAC Fleurry
BeneFit High Beam

EYES:
BeneFit Lemon-Aid
Revlon Shimmery sun yellow on lid, on browbone
MAC Romping e/s blended into yellow on outter lid, in crease
MAC Sunplosion e/s above crease, on lower lashline
MAC Blurr e/s to highlight
MAC Blue Peep f/l on waterline
MAC blacktrack super thinly on upper lashline to disguise where falsies are glued on
QUO # 804 falsies
CG Volume Exact
MAC Coquette w/a on brows

LIPS:
MAC Real Doll l/s
MAC Zandra l/s
MAC Pulsesetter l/s


----------



## onedollarshort (Nov 10, 2007)

holy crap this is amazing!!! stunning my darling!!!!!!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree, this is probably my favorite of your looks also. This is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## sherrle (Nov 10, 2007)

this is a lot of fun, but i could never pull this off!

ps - how do you use fluidline on your waterline, do you wear contacts?  i do....and i'm pretty sure that wouldn't work out for me......


----------



## gracetre123 (Nov 10, 2007)

you look awesome...one of your bests!!! please do a tut...your blending skills are amazing!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 10, 2007)

*~*So bright & pretty!!!!*~*


----------



## ecberger (Nov 10, 2007)

gorgeous!
love the lipss


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 10, 2007)

I love all your looks & this is no different!  Great job!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2007)

you 
are 
amazing
.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 10, 2007)

totally love it !especially how the tear-duct area is so gently/smoothly blended and in some pics you can't even tell (that's how you do a perfect highlight ,ladies!!!!) very nice!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 10, 2007)

Every single look you have ever done is just absolutely AMAZING!!! This, of course... i just Looooove too!! You're just stunningly beautiful & apply your makeup perfectly!! You are such an inspiration... thank you for all of your posts!!!

Btw... how is your mom feeling???


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG, gorgeous and your lips look like glass....


----------



## frocher (Nov 10, 2007)

Incredible.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 10, 2007)

gorgeous as always! is there any chance you could make a tutorial on how you apply your foundation/concealer? your skin always looks so beautiful!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 10, 2007)

pretty colors


----------



## Shadow (Nov 10, 2007)

The colors are so vibrant!  I love it!  Great lashes too!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## ColdNovember (Nov 10, 2007)

I always look forward to your posts!!!! -Amazing!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG!!! I can't even put into words how gorgeous this is!! Thanks for sharing this FOTD with us!! I love it!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, you are so talented. I just love everything about this...you are gorgeous!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 11, 2007)

I NEED to copy this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You're amazing!
Can I?


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 11, 2007)

*jaw drop* this looks amazing! & i agree, perfect eyelash application


----------



## faifai (Nov 11, 2007)

you're incredible!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Nov 11, 2007)

Screw modesty, you look freaking fantastic! Everything about this look screams awesome.


----------



## nunu (Nov 11, 2007)

WOW im just speechless


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 11, 2007)

How do you get your lips all glossy like without gloss?!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 11, 2007)

OH...MY....GOD!! Wow!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 11, 2007)

So beautiful and you have such beautiful skin!


----------



## Love2shop (Nov 11, 2007)

WOW gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 12, 2007)

Gorgeous perfection...soooo pretty!!! This is amazing!


----------



## Jot (Nov 12, 2007)

you are so amazing and beautiful


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 12, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## RaynelleM (Nov 12, 2007)

I would have never ever thought of putting those colours together ... it's absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## meiming (Nov 12, 2007)

it looks fantastic! you did a great job


----------



## Karlalarla (Nov 12, 2007)

wow...beautiful!!


----------



## robynleigh (Nov 13, 2007)

Stunning. And I love the lip color. Beautiful innocent pink.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 13, 2007)

No, please, don't be modest! You have no reason to be! This look is SO gorgeous and pretty! You are so talented!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 13, 2007)

This looks AMAZING!!!!! I seriously LOVE it, and I totally saved pictures. Seriously. This is fabulous.


----------



## BohemianSheila (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm so loving the eyeshape on this. The blending is fantastic as always, however, the color choice is by far the best. Love, love, love!!


----------



## goup_cathy (Nov 13, 2007)

i lov ur eyes! great!


----------



## Odette (Nov 13, 2007)

OMG! This looks fun and gorgeous.


----------



## pichima (Nov 13, 2007)

wow you are amazing!!!!


----------



## nazznokk (Nov 13, 2007)

Wonderfull!


----------



## lynnda (Nov 13, 2007)

You have every right to be proud of this look.....stunning!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 14, 2007)

That is seriously really cute - I love the blending of all the bright colors.
This is saved to my "Favorite makeup" files


----------



## nyrak (Nov 14, 2007)

wow wow wow!  Can we have a tut please?


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Nov 14, 2007)

Who needs modesty when you're so gorgeous! I love this look. It's beautiful. The colors look amazing together. I was really taken back by your photos. And the perfect makeup.

Tutorial?!?!


----------



## mandragora (Nov 14, 2007)

*joins the speechless bandwagon*.  Too much beautimousness (yes, that's now a word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

eta: Tutorial please.


----------



## silversuniverse (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow this is gorgeous!!  Soo colorful I love it!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2007)

This is so freaking beautiful...


----------



## MissCreoula (Nov 14, 2007)

WoW! Your blending skills are unbelievable! I also love your eyebrows & haircut tres chic!


----------



## Weasel (Nov 14, 2007)

STUNNING!!!




tut? if you have time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would totally love that


----------



## contrabassoon (Nov 14, 2007)

Everything is absolutely beautiful. The lips are my favorite part, I LOVE  Zandra Rhodes!.


----------



## zsooooofi (Nov 15, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Bwell (Nov 16, 2007)

You are so talented...and pretty...and glowy...and has great skin!!!!


----------



## Dana72 (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onedollarshort* 

 
_holy crap this is amazing!!! stunning my darling!!!!!!!_


----------



## September (Nov 16, 2007)

OMG! your eyes looks incrediable!


----------



## lightnlovly (Nov 16, 2007)

I looove this look!  You look sooooo purdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Dec 18, 2007)

*Just STUNNING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 18, 2007)

Omg thats gorgeous!!


----------



## Merrybelly (Dec 18, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Purity (Dec 20, 2007)

This is totally awesome. I looove pink and orange toghether, and the blue eyeliner sets it off perfectly. I'll have to copy this some day!


----------

